# Bandsaw Boxes



## jamesrhull (Feb 16, 2011)

One of my latest projects and my first attempt at bandsaw boxes.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Very cool. What kind of wood is that? Purpleheart or something like that? Does the box have a drawer? What's that look like?


----------



## jamesrhull (Feb 16, 2011)

The wood is Eastern Red Cedar. The boxes each have one drawer. I am sorry that I did not take pictures of the inside of the drawers. These seem to be really easy to make and a lot of fun. I foresee building several before Christmas.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome work. I've wanted to try a bandsaw box for some time now but something else always take precedence. Nice work for sure.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

They are fun looking. Now that I own a for real band saw I may have to give this a try.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice:thumbsup::thumbsup:
show some pics with the drawer open


----------



## jamesrhull (Feb 16, 2011)

Guys, I am sorry I did not take pictures of the boxes with the drawers open. I made these for a charity auction and they sold yesterday. The pair went for $80, and I was pleased. I will be making more before Christmas and will post some pics with the drawers open. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool boxes. The shape is pleasing and I love the look of red cedar. Beautiful stuff.


----------

